
Google has seven messaging apps – Here’s all of them and what they do - john58
https://www.androidauthority.com/google-messaging-apps-867843
======
JPLeRouzic
In 2008 a professor told us (Telco engineers) that Google would kill us
because we were awfully inefficient mastodontes.

I replied him that as Google will grow, they would become more and more like
us. I am happy to see it finally happens. Every business organisation is
complex, and as it grows it becomes less and less manageable.

